# Celebrity Cloth Diaper-ers



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Just for fun, does anyone know anyone famous that cds their babies? Or any celebrities that are vocal about ap practices in general....???









Julie


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I know this sounds like an odd reply but recent articles I've read about Pam Anderson makes it sound like she's an AP mom. I just remember her going on about Dr Sears (I thought she'd mentioned reading the Continum Concept as well) and all that.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Supposively Cindy Crawford is pretty AP... She Had Homebirths, Breastfeeds, and wears the New Native sling. Thats all I know of... Pretty sad huh?! And these ar (Our?) Rolemodels!?


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I wanted to add that I've seen photos of Anne Heche with her son in a sling (Maybe a Maya wrap?).


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

there was a thread about this a couple of months ago, and a couple of the wahms said that celebs had contacted them personally to make diapers. Of course they didn't (and wouldn't) give out names b/c of privacy issues and stuff...but I'll bet it's more common than we think.

I'm not sure if any of them actually wash their own diapers though, and I wonder if any of them covet certain diapers like we do.

wouldn't it be crazy if some of those mamas lurked here on these boards? or were actual members? that would be so cool


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I bet the celebs are the ones ordering all the Fuz. Well, them and Kathleen.







Theresa from Little Turtle Knits said a celeb called her to order something. Too cool.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Theresa needs to ask the celeb mom to make a quote for the site. An endorsement of sorts. it would help Theresa AND the Celeb mom's Reputation!! LOL

besides..................... I am super nosey & I wanna know who it was!!!


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

John Travoltas wife does, can't remember her name. They had a big issue with chemicals and their son.


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by detergentdiva_
*John Travoltas wife does, can't remember her name. They had a big issue with chemicals and their son.*
Kelly *******.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Yup she's the one. She has been on Oprah talking about her sons illness, the chemical issues related to carpet cleaning, and the use of natural products. When she was on there was a scene where her dd is on the changing table and you can see she is wearing a cd.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Lucy Lawless(xenia warrier princess) She breastfeeds and uses cloth diapers!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Xena (Lucy Lawless) Friggin' ROCKS! (not to mention she is a Hottie! LOL!)
I saw an interveiw w/ her a long time ago (It may have been Before babies, since I don't recall her mentioning any) And she seemed pretty cool. I DO remember she said that being a mother was not only the Hardest job in the world, but the Most Important! (to know that, IMHO, she either spoke from experience, or is just a good SAHM advocate!)


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Lucy Lawless already had a daughter when she started on Xena. I think she's a pretty cool momma role model =)


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I must finally come clean.... Penelope Cruz here. I only pose as a wahmamma to protect my anonimity. Gotta go call Tom and see if we have the kids this weekend or if we'll have a chance to jet off to our villa in Spain.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, we know that Olivia Newton John, Miss Sandra Dee herself, uses them, LOL!


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

:LOL :LOL





















:LOL :LOL
i'm laughin' so hard my dh's yelling up the stairs, "what's so funny, are you lookin at porn?"


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gaiamom_
*:LOL :LOL





















:LOL :LOL
i'm laughin' so hard my dh's yelling up the stairs, "what's so funny, are you lookin at porn?"*
Sounds like something my dh would say. :LOL


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by girlzmommy00_
*I wanted to add that I've seen photos of Anne Heche with her son in a sling (Maybe a Maya wrap?).*
Anne Heche does use a Maya Wrap, but her DH always seems to be the one carrying it. And he never unfolds the shoulder cap, so the sling is always up on his neck and it looks so painful!









I wish someone would send them a video.


----------



## klenertz (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard that the British PM and his wife CD their twins. Do they count as celebrities?


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gaiamom_
*:LOL :LOL





















:LOL :LOL
i'm laughin' so hard my dh's yelling up the stairs, "what's so funny, are you lookin at porn?"*































Quote:

_Originally posted by abigailvr_
*Anne Heche does use a Maya Wrap, but her DH always seems to be the one carrying it. And he never unfolds the shoulder cap, so the sling is always up on his neck and it looks so painful!









I wish someone would send them a video.







*
maybe they are secretly watching! and will get the hint!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2mygirls_
*maybe they are secretly watching! and will get the hint!*
That would be funny!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I have noticed that too with the sling. Hmmm Maybe they ARE reading.....


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

The British PM and his wife don't have infant twins. May be it's someone else?


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

I dont know if this counts but i saw Junior on George Shrinks in a cd just this morning


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gaiamom_
*I dont know if this counts but i saw Junior on George Shrinks in a cd just this morning







*
Is that that canadian cartoon on PBS? I have seen that show and I'm always so confused, like why is that person so small???


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

You would think if some celebs CDed, they would be a LITTLE more vocal about it. They seem to be on soapboxes about every other cause....why not CD? I would be a very vocal advocate about it--oh, wait, I am









But David Arquette wears the sling--it is nice to see men babywearing. I think that is pretty neat.

The girls I work with always read those gossip mags, and there are ALWAYS pics of celebs juggling their babies, slings might help more of em


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

i'm laughin' so hard my dh's yelling up the stairs, "what's so funny, are you lookin at porn?"















:


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

Im pretty sure Steve and Terri Irwin (Crocodile hunter) CD their son. I remember seeing a bunch of khaki FB's on ebay a few months and they said that they made to many and these were leftovers ???


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I have akways wondered about this. I mean, would someone like Madonna slap a Pampers on her baby? As far as I know there are no secret fancy sposie brands... it seems like if you had millions and plently of people to do your bidding cloth would be a natural choice... seems like it.

And, I am DYING to know who the celebs who contacted the WAHMs here are!!!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Actually, there *is* a secret elite sposie brand - Benneton. They make super-pricey colored/patterned 'sposies. I was rather disappointed to see 'em.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

There was a thread over on Babywearing about David Arquette slinging CoCo. I think it's awesome when celebrities breastfeed (i.e., Kelly Ripa, Faith Hill, Julianne Moore) but you add cd'ing and babywearing in the mix and I think they're very cool!


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have seen pictures of Angelina Jolie using a sling with her son.


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Actually, there *is* a secret elite sposie brand - Benneton. They make super-pricey colored/patterned 'sposies. I was rather disappointed to see 'em.

I've seen those on Ebay, I thought they were leftovers from the 90's I remember seeing them back then in upscale dept stores, didn't know they were still being made


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't think they're still making them, but I know that they used to sell them at Shaws over by me.

I've thought about Celebrities and I can't see them putting sposies on their kids. They probably mostly do though...


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Well I don't know about cd, but I've seen tons of interviews with Kate Hudson lately, and her hubby (can't remember?) and she talks a lot about breastfeeding, she brings the baby to shoots and stuff to be able to nurse him, and they co-sleep.
I know they have all sorts of nannies and stuff but I think that's pretty cool, especially since she seems to always mention it in interviews.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

*Meco, I totally dig your siggy!! My hijita is a bit traviesa too!! :LOL*


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I do not know what celeb's are cloth diapering but if I were in their position I would buy up so many wahm goodies that my head would spin. :LOL


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

Sheena said:


> I have akways wondered about this. I mean, would someone like Madonna slap a Pampers on her baby? As far as I know there are no secret fancy sposie brands... it seems like if you had millions and plently of people to do your bidding cloth would be a natural choice... seems like it.
> 
> 
> 
> > Actually, I once saw Benetton disposable diapers that came in different colors and designs. They were on some website that only sold diapers (not cloth) and it was like $30 for a package of 12 or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, but what if, just what if, they bought up ALL the Fluff and didn't leave any for me, um, I mean us? :LOL
ps-once on Guiding Light, Blake was talking about her Diaper Service








and I saw Matthew Broderick in a pic wearing his baby in a Baby Bjorn...not a sling, but he was wearing the baby


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

The Benneton brand is not so secret after all - you can find it in any supermarked in Denmark, and I guess, all over Europe. I bought them for my kids every now and then when I used to be a sposies mom







: and they only cost a tad bit more than pampers. I am all better now - only CD here


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

I read all the gossip rags and I always notice when a celeb talks about their kids or is in pics with them. Matt LeBlanc mentioned his wife BFing in an interview. They asked how the baby was doing and he said "she's great! she's probably at home having her way with my wife's breast as we speak!" Charlie Sheen talked about his and Denise Richards new baby and said he was up till 2 am trying to get the baby to go to sleep so Denise could get some sleep and he said that she just kept crying and he couldn't calm her from rocking, feeding (sadly, it sounded like FF) or singing or whatever and finally he took her to their bed to Denise and she was fine then. Then he said something about there being times when you just have to put compassion before your own needs. I thought that was nice.

I'm reasonably sure that Gwyneth Paltrow is BFing Apple. Every pic I see of her lately, she's got these gynormous boobies which she never had before. Plus I've read that Gwyneth has no intentions of working again anytime soon, if at all. She apparently is quite happy just being married and taking care of Baby Apple. Apple is SO CUTE, btw. Her pic was in US.

I really keep thinking I should stop buying these mags because I always feel sorry for the celebs being stalked by paparazzi, but I'm addicted.

On the opposite side of the coin: I was horrified by last week's episode of Nick & Jessica. (yes, I watch those two







) They went to visit some friends and their baby in Arizona at some resort. The baby was a doll. The first scene with him, everyone is outside - in ARIZONA - lying in the sun. They did show them putting sunscreen on the baby, but still. It's SO HOT there, who would have their baby outside with them for that long in the heat of the day so they can sunbathe? Anyway, they were formula feeding him of course, so Jessica was helping mix formula and feeding him and playing with him the whole show. Cute enough, but here's the worst part. They took him inside after he got fussy and they were still out sunbathing and he was "taking a nap", ie screaming his head off in his crib while everyone else sits in the sun and listens to the baby monitor. The mother says "I'm just gonna let him cry for a little bit, he'll go to sleep". Jessica says, I can't stand listening to him and gets up and goes in to see him. He's lying there in the crib just screaming his poor little head off. (I could cry at this point and had to turn it off and finish watching later) She pats his tummy and talks to him like an adult "you're not taking a nap, go to sleep" and they show Nick outside listening to the monitor so he can hear Jessica and everyone is sitting there cracking up, including the baby's mother! Jessica is an idiot of course and didn't ever pick him up, just stands there patting his tummy while he screams and she tells him he is supposed to be napping. GAH!

Okay, if that's not enough - later on Jessica and the baby's mom decide to go get massages. They leave the baby in his stroller next to the hot tub where Nick and the baby's father are hanging out and DRINKING BEER. The baby just hangs out in his stroller while the guys hang out in the hot tub getting drunk. And yes, they did get Drunk, it wasn't just one beer.

The one good thing later on though, Nick and Jessica were talking about if they have their own babies and Nick says "I'll BF, you can give bottles". I guess he was making a joke, but at least it sounds like he might be pro BFing and hopefully would encourage her to make better use of her tatas than just selling albums.









Oh yeah, and I think that Tony Blair's wife had twins a while back. I remember reading about her getting pregnant at 40 or so and being nervous and stuff.

Annette, Celebrity Watcher


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I once saw Julianne Moore at the birthing center in Manhattan taking a sling class - that rocked!

And I wonder if Gwyneth Paltrow and her husband CD - I saw in People Magazine a little poem he wrote that mentions washing diapers.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a correction on the nick and jessica show - before they babysat the mom said - this is my milk and mixed it with some formula and jess asked it comes from your boobs and she said yes. :LOL But yes, Dh and I were like, that poor sunburned baby!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

You'd think more celeberties would CD since they all seem to be very into the environment, hybrid cars are a big thing right now. Why aren't CD's?


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:

Cindy Crawford
Nope, she definitely didn't breastfeed. Saw several articles where she defended her 'right to choose formula' and encouraging moms not to 'let anyone make them feel bad about their choice', and it was the right one for her.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I saw one show where Cindy was discussing the pros and cons of vaxing... and then they showed her riding off in the passenger seat with the baby on her lap.









She did homebirth though.


----------



## fayking (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annette&Aden*

oh yeah, and I think that Tony Blair's wife had twins a while back. I remember reading about her getting pregnant at 40 or so and being nervous and stuff.

Annette, Celebrity Watcher

hehee this is my first post! i have been lurking! but i had to point out that the blairs have four children...but the twins are about 20 or something! they did have a babe a few years ago a little boy called leo though!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaiamom*
:LOL :LOL





















:LOL :LOL
i'm laughin' so hard my dh's yelling up the stairs, "what's so funny, are you lookin at porn?"


OMG...I am LOL







:







:







: I laughed so hard I scared the baby!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

ooh even worse was on "newlyweds" (oops! did i just out myself, I SWEAR i just watched 10 minutes!!) and jessica says oh did you see her C/S scar it is so tiny....and the reast i couldnt hear but SOUNDED like she was in favor of a C/B - like WOW! it's no big deal...


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annette&Aden*

On the opposite side of the coin: I was horrified by last week's episode of Nick & Jessica. (yes, I watch those two







) They went to visit some friends and their baby in Arizona at some resort. The baby was a doll. The first scene with him, everyone is outside - in ARIZONA - lying in the sun. They did show them putting sunscreen on the baby, but still. It's SO HOT there, who would have their baby outside with them for that long in the heat of the day so they can sunbathe? Anyway, they were formula feeding him of course, so Jessica was helping mix formula and feeding him and playing with him the whole show. Cute enough, but here's the worst part. They took him inside after he got fussy and they were still out sunbathing and he was "taking a nap", ie screaming his head off in his crib while everyone else sits in the sun and listens to the baby monitor. The mother says "I'm just gonna let him cry for a little bit, he'll go to sleep". Jessica says, I can't stand listening to him and gets up and goes in to see him. He's lying there in the crib just screaming his poor little head off. (I could cry at this point and had to turn it off and finish watching later) She pats his tummy and talks to him like an adult "you're not taking a nap, go to sleep" and they show Nick outside listening to the monitor so he can hear Jessica and everyone is sitting there cracking up, including the baby's mother! Jessica is an idiot of course and didn't ever pick him up, just stands there patting his tummy while he screams and she tells him he is supposed to be napping. GAH!

Okay, if that's not enough - later on Jessica and the baby's mom decide to go get massages. They leave the baby in his stroller next to the hot tub where Nick and the baby's father are hanging out and DRINKING BEER. The baby just hangs out in his stroller while the guys hang out in the hot tub getting drunk. And yes, they did get Drunk, it wasn't just one beer.

The one good thing later on though, Nick and Jessica were talking about if they have their own babies and Nick says "I'll BF, you can give bottles". I guess he was making a joke, but at least it sounds like he might be pro BFing and hopefully would encourage her to make better use of her tatas than just selling albums.









Annette, Celebrity Watcher

I saw that too -- I live here in AZ. I was totally appalled with the baby up in the crib screaming while the mom laughed by the pool! I couldnt believe it was Jessica that went up to check on him and not the mom!

But I do have to say that that episode was filmed months ago and it is only really hot here from about May til Sept. the rest of the year it is BEAUTIFUL so it makes sense that they were sun bathing. Though having the baby in stroller by the hot tub while mom is getting a massage and dad is drinking beer (drinking away his hangover from the night before really) makes me sick. Why did they have a baby?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

There was a show on E! about celebrity moms and there really are a ton who babywear. There are so many super fancy kinds of carriers - you know Louis Vitton and some fancy sheepskin one and all these others that cost about $1000.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Actually, there *is* a secret elite sposie brand - Benneton. They make super-pricey colored/patterned 'sposies. I was rather disappointed to see 'em.









But I guess if there's a market....


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

nak

oh, I must have missed it when she said it was her milk on newlyweds. I'm glad I'm not the only one watching that show!









I guess it wasn't Tony Blair's wife! Haha! I do remember someone British and prominent being pregnant with twins a while back though! That was in response to the pp who mentioned the British prime minister's wife being ap with twins. oh well. Mommy brain.







:


----------



## threecubs (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
ooh even worse was on "newlyweds" (oops! did i just out myself, I SWEAR i just watched 10 minutes!!) and jessica says oh did you see her C/S scar it is so tiny....and the reast i couldnt hear but SOUNDED like she was in favor of a C/B - like WOW! it's no big deal...









I lurke alot here to read about diapers and such but I have to ask...do you all think tha C/S by choice are bad?? I choose to have my babies by C-sec and I feel it was the best thing that I ever did.

Also someone else commented on them having a beer while the baby was in the stroller. Is the belief here that once you have children your life ends?? Would it have been better if they left the child with a sitter??

As i said I lurke here mostly because I am in complete disbelif of some of the views that are expressed but I usually jsut keep quiet..I just kind of took offence to the reference of C/S by choice and thought I would just ask. I do things that would more than likely get me kicked off this board so I will keep that info to myself...

Just my opinion here ladies but maybe you all should try to not be so high handed with only your way or no way...it can hurt feelings or make weaker women than myself feel like a horrible mother for making her own choices and doing what is best.

Peace,
Misty


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Misty,

We have to keep things mostly diaper related but I think you might want to check out the MDC statement of purpose: HERE


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ugh... lets not start this discussion in the diapering forum.

can I use this icon cause i sooo want to.. it makes me giggle

:trollicon


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

You can use that one if I can use this one:


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

According to Allure magazine (which, errr, I found in the street...







), Kate Hudson is co-sleeping, and I'm pretty sure she is breastfeeding as well.

BTW, Tony Blair's wife had a baby, but just the one.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Ummm, I *think* Regina had a c/s so she knows that it's not something to be taken lightly.

I saw that episode of Newlyweds, and I found it depressing.







Letting the baby cry in a crib while they laughed by the pool. Sticking him in a stroller all day so that mom could sunbathe and dad can get drunk with his buddies. Real nice.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

You can use that one if I can use this one:
:LOL

btw.. are the smilies taking forever to show up for anyone else? or just me? they are always the last to load and take like 30 seconds!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I dont think your life ends when you have a child but I dont think you can be completely selfish anymore. Yes, the baby would have been better off with a sitter who was going to interact with him and pay attention to him, let him move around and play than to be stuck in a stroller with no attention while dad gets drunk with his friend.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Gwyneth is BFing because her hubby and his bandmembers did a spoof video (I read in a magazine, but can't remember which one!) about her boobies being so big.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

So any speculation as to what type of diapers celebs are using? Do you think they go basic or with ease (aios)? I bet they are the ones keeping our wahms so busy they can barely stock







....yeah yeah and they are the ones making the waiting lists so long.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

:


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

thanks lisa, yes i had an emergency c


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I know for a FACT that Julia Roberts cloth diapers.








:







: :LOL :LOL


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I know for a FACT that Julia Roberts cloth diapers.








:







: :LOL :LOL

:LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I know for a FACT that Julia Roberts cloth diapers.








:







: :LOL :LOL


LOL!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

: Julia


----------



## GnomeyNewt (Jun 2, 2004)

I like this thread, wish I knew some celbs that CD that weren't already listed to add to the list. I wish they would mention their CD'ing more to the public!!!!


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think if I was a celeb I would post on boards like this, you can post as a normal person and no one really knows who you are! Just think, one of us here might be super famous and we will never know.







:







:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel3612*
I think if I was a celeb I would post on boards like this, you can post as a normal person and no one really knows who you are! Just think, one of us here might be super famous and we will never know.







:







:

Yup, we would never know it. I think it is probably best too because if it were me I would not want to be treated any different then any of the mamas here and unfortunately people who act for a living get treated differently.


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
Yup, we would never know it. I think it is probably best too because if it were me I would not want to be treated any different then any of the mamas here and unfortunately people who act for a living get treated differently.

Exactly!~ Its a great place just to be a normal mom!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I also watched Nick and Jess last week. I totally think the camera people had baby sound effects added. There were times when the baby didn't even have its mouth open, yet there was a crying sound. I'm not crazy about the whole drinking and baby in the stroller thing, but I'm sure the camera people wanted to make it worse then what it really looked like. After all, I'm sure there were a lot of people around to play with the baby.
I think it's so cool to see celebs having the best for their babies! I'm sure if thay knew about all the angora and cashmere Kiwi Pie covers thay would be buying them all up!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
I'm pretty sure Gwyneth is BFing because her hubby and his bandmembers did a spoof video (I read in a magazine, but can't remember which one!) about her boobies being so big.









She is BFing... She made a comment at an awards thingy I saw where she stuttered or something and said something like, "Sorry, I think my brain cells are coming out in my breastmilk...hahaha." It was actually kind of amusing.







And yes, her boobs were huge! (The first thing I looked at after hearing that







: )


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I know for a FACT that Julia Roberts cloth diapers.








:







: :LOL :LOL









:














:
I am laughing so loud at this one, my dd wants to know what's so funny!!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kbeth*







:














:
I am laughing so loud at this one, my dd wants to know what's so funny!!









:LOL


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Could someone clue me in on the Julia Roberts joke???


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
Could someone clue me in on the Julia Roberts joke???

Julia Roberts is averymybaby's name irl!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

AH HA. Now I get it... Thanks








I wonder if the other one will cd or bf???


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

If I was Madonna I know I couldn't just slap a huggies on my baby...but I think she did. I remember seeing the magazine cover she did with Lordes when she was like 1yr old or something and I think she was wearing sposie








Anyway, It would be Way better if celebs did CD, and make it popular. I don't see why they don't...they could have the best of the best and even hire some diaper expert to wash them...I bet they would never wake up to stinky hemp....


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rwikene*
wouldn't it be crazy if some of those mamas lurked here on these boards? or were actual members? that would be so cool









cindy crawford.. if you're out there... send us a hint! and tell us.. how does it feel to have all the money in the world to buy cloth diapers???


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG if I were a celebrity (a REAL one :LOL) my entire stash would be sooooo fluffy and nice. We're talking ALL el bees, fireflies, fcb's, and kiwi pie.














And a personal laundry assistant to wash them all! By hand!


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caligirl*
If I was Madonna I know I couldn't just slap a huggies on my baby...but I think she did. I remember seeing the magazine cover she did with Lordes when she was like 1yr old or something and I think she was wearing sposie








Anyway, It would be Way better if celebs did CD, and make it popular. I don't see why they don't...they could have the best of the best and even hire some diaper expert to wash them...I bet they would never wake up to stinky hemp....









:

famous person, if you're reading this, could you have your diaper expert post & tell me how to get my front loader & softened water to rinse my diapers clean? I'd love to not wake up to stinky hemp. thanks!

speaking of hemp, I would bet that Woody Harrelson's kids wore it on their butts. I mean, of all people, ya know? Heehee


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

How cool would it be to have the job of "Cloth Diaper Expert To The Stars?"


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annette&Aden*

speaking of hemp, I would bet that Woody Harrelson's kids wore it on their butts. I mean, of all people, ya know? Heehee

Oh, I would bet anything they actually were cd'd... I think his wife birthed at home as well.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

If I were famous and had that kind of money, I'd hire diaper WAHM's and fly them to my house to have them tailor diapers to my baby's exact body type and height, weight, etc. I'd fly them out every month for fittings.







hehehe....


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799*
If I were famous and had that kind of money, I'd hire diaper WAHM's and fly them to my house to have them tailor diapers to my baby's exact body type and height, weight, etc. I'd fly them out every month for fittings.







hehehe....

Oh, man, I think I'm going to cry... I want that so so much.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
*Meco, I totally dig your siggy!! My hijita is a bit traviesa too!! :LOL*


:LOL A little spirit is a good thing right? :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I also had an emerg c/s for pre-e and B being breech, it was SOO hard on me but It was necessary or we might not be here! I dont understand why someone would c/s by choice but I do understand feeling hurt b/c of having to have a c/s and feeling as if I wont be accepted here!

Back to celebs though.....I also saw that NewlyWeds and While I like Nick and Jessica I was also VERY appalled that the baby wasnt pcked up by the mother. I actually was fairly apalled that the baby was left alone in the room while they were at the pool even more, WTH??? My hubby and I were just in awe over that!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
thanks lisa, yes i had an emergency c


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:

I actually was fairly apalled that the baby was left alone in the room while they were at the pool even more, WTH???
Why? They could hear him on the baby monitor. Are they supposed to all sit around and watch him while he sleeps? I was annoyed that the mom wouldn't go check on him when he was SCREAMING, but it didn't occur to me that they shouldn't have gone to the pool.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
Why? They could hear him on the baby monitor. Are they supposed to all sit around and watch him while he sleeps? I was annoyed that the mom wouldn't go check on him when he was SCREAMING, but it didn't occur to me that they shouldn't have gone to the pool.


I was trying to think about what I would do and I think since the room was so near I would have gone to the pool. (Of course I don't have their bodies, so I don't think I would be in a bikini!) But when the mother said, 'oh, I'll let him scream a minute' I was mad! She was sunning and drinking beer and let's just say I guess that they caught her on a national program at not one of her finest moments. I am sure we all have bad moments, but they aren't forever recorded for everyone to analyze! At least she got breastfeeding out there even if she was mixing it was formula.
Michelle


----------



## Eric (Mar 26, 2003)

Well if i ever become famous my kids will be breastfed, intact, non-vaxed, and cloth diapered and all that other natural good stuff, lol.

I wish.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eric*
Well if i ever become famous my kids will be breastfed, intact, non-vaxed, and cloth diapered and all that other natural good stuff, lol.

I wish.

Luckily, Eric, you don't have to be famous to live a natural family life!


----------

